# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > For Other Platforms(Mac, Google Docs, Mobile OS etc) >  > [SOLVED] IF statement - 2 features + action if cell is blank

## rayted

Hi guys,

I am providing my weight loss spread sheet here:


https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets...it?usp=sharing


I have a formula 

=IF(K22>J22,"you have put on weight this week, try to get back on track next week!",IF(K22<J22,"you have lost weight this week, keep it up!",""))

I want to add something that says if cell K22 is blank, then return: You have not input a target! Can someone help me with adding this to my formula above please?

Thank you!

----------


## Pete_UK

Hi Ray,

Try this:

=IF(K22="","You have not input a target!",IF(K22>J22,"you have put on weight this week, try to get back on track next week!",IF(K22<J22,"you have lost weight this week, keep it up!","")) )

Hope this helps.

Pete

----------


## rayted

Appreciated Pete, works a charm!

----------


## Pete_UK

You're welcome. Note that the final "" will only occur if the two weights are the same for consecutive weeks, so you could put something like "no change this week" rather than have it blank.

Pete

----------

